# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  #أزمة”ثلاثي المريخ”..تصدّع وانتفاضة في لجنة الاستئنافات باتحاد الكرة.

## nadirhm1

*
منقول من صفحة منتديات الزعيم بالفيس

أزمة”ثلاثي المريخ”..تصدّع وانتفاضة في لجنة الاستئنافات باتحاد الكرة.لم تلتئم لجنة الاستئنافات باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، الأثنين، لإصدار قرارٍ نهائي حول أزمة ناديي الهلال والمريخ ضد قرارات لجنة شؤون اللاعبين غير الهواة بشأن اللاعبين رمضان عجب، محمد الرشيد، وبخيت خميس.
وتشير مصادر مطّلعة لـ”باج نيوز”، إلى أنّ رئيس لجنة الاستئنافات عبد العزيز سيد أحمد دفع باستقالته على خلفية خلافٍ بينه وأعضاء اللجنة بعد رفضهم توجيهاته. 
ويقول المصدر لـ”باج نيوز”، إنّ أعضاء اللجنة تمسّكوا بضرورة أنّ يتمّ حسم القضية عبر القانون ودون أيّ مجاملاٍت لكلا الناديين ليرفض رئيس لجنة الاستئنافات الحضور إلى الاجتماع ويقرّر الدفع باستقالته.
ولم يتوقف الأمر عند ذلك، إذ تخلّف عضو لجنة الاستئنافات محمد الحسن الرضي عن الاجتماع الذي قرّر أنّ يعقد، الأثنين.
ويوضّح المصدر لـ”باج نيوز”، أنّ الرضي رفض الحضور متعللاً بمرض رئيس لجنة الاستئنافات.
ويمضي” هذه الخطوة أثارت غضب بقية الأعضاء، وأكّدوا ضرورة إصدار قرارٍ نهائي وأنّه لا اتّجاه لأيّ تسوياتٍ أو تماطلٍ بشأن حسم القضية”.
وفي الثالث والعشرين من ديسمبر الجاري، أمنت اللجنة على قرار لجنة شؤون اللاعبين غير الهواة باعتماد تسجيل الثلاثي عجب وبخيت والرشيد للمريخ، فيما طلبت مستندات إضافية بخصوص العقوبات الأخرى.
ووفقًا للمصدر، فإنّ السبب في الخلافات يعود إلى أنّ الرضى يرفض قرارات اللجنة ويرى أنّ لجنة شؤون اللاعبين غير الهواة غير مختصة في إصدار القرارات.
ويتمسك اثنين من أعضاء لجنة الاستئنافات بموقفهما القاضي باعتماد تسجيل اللاعبين للمريخ ومن ثم مناقشة بقية البنود المتعلقة بالعقوبات المفروضة على الأندية.

*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*التافه المحسوب زوراً وبهتاناً على المريخ الكوز النتن محمد الحسن الرضي يعمل لارضاء الهلافيت التافهين مثله شداد وتعاونية
الزبالة دا تاني بشارع العرضة ما يمر
أما تعاونية النتن خسر كل شي لانه يريد لوي عنق الحقيقة الكوز الفاسد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ربنا يجعل كيدهم فينحورهم ويخرج المريخ واهله من بينهم سالمين غانمين

*

----------

